# Windows 7 Benutzerordner verschieben



## yonaz (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mein System neu aufgesetzt, da ich eine SSD erhalten habe und wollte jetzt den Windows-Benutzerordner auf eine herkömmliche HDD verschieben. Habe mich dazu im Netz umgeschaut und gesehen, dass man den Registryschlüssel unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList ändern muss, was ich auch getan habe. Anschließend habe ich die Ordner, die schon existiert haben in das von mir ausgewählte Verzeichnis verschoben. Allerdings nutzen Programme, wie z.b. ICQ weiterhin den Originalpfad auf der Systemfestplatte. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass auch die Programme den von mir eingestellten Pfad wählen?


----------



## mmayr (19. Januar 2012)

Ich hab das nie über die Registry gemacht. Ich habe per Rechtsklick --> Pfad ändern die Änderungen vorgenommen. Seitdem hauts perfekt hin!


----------



## mae1cum77 (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Vielleicht hilft Dir das Hier weiter:                  *Den gesamten Benutzerordner unter Windows 7 auf eine andere Partition verschieben.*
MfG


----------



## yonaz (19. Januar 2012)

@mmayr: Sind bei dir dann auch z.B. Spielprofile, ICQ History o.Ä. automatisch auf der anderen Partition gespeichert?


----------



## rabe08 (19. Januar 2012)

Es gibt exakt eine Möglichkeit, das sauber hinzukriegen. Du installierst Windows nochmal und beachtest dabei diese Anleitung: Win7: how do I move user folder to a different drive - Microsoft Answers

Denn Code einfach in eine Datei kopieren und unter richtigem Namen speichern, nicht vergessen, die Laufwerksbuchstaben anzupassen. Durch dieses kleine Skript werden user und program data auf ein anderes Laufwerk als c installiert.


----------



## mmayr (19. Januar 2012)

yonaz schrieb:


> @mmayr: Sind bei dir dann auch z.B. Spielprofile, ICQ History o.Ä. automatisch auf der anderen Partition gespeichert?


 
Spieleprofile: ja, weil die werden ja deinem Benutzer zugeordnet (bei mir unter Dokumente)
ICQ weiß ich nicht. Hab nie drauf geachtet!


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2012)

Ist aber eine schlechte Idee (um nicht zu sagen: dumm), das von der SSD auf HDD zu verlagern.
Damit ist ein großer Teil des Speedvorteils der SSD futsch - schließlich tummelt sich im Benutzerordner auch der gesamte Desktop. Sowie die vielen kleinen Konfig-Dateien von diversen Programmen, die dann wieder mühsam von der HDD zusammenrödelt werden müssen. Ganz zu schweigen von Spielständen.


----------

